# pc turns on automatically



## ay_aceoo7 (Oct 21, 2011)

pc turns on automatically without pressing the power button...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 21, 2011)

Care to share the Config along with PSU?

Is the PC in a Network?


----------



## Cilus (Oct 21, 2011)

This problem may occur for different reasons:-
1. Improper assembling. Some parts are not assembled properly, resluting current leakage.
2. Faulty capacitors in Motherboard or SMPS.


----------



## ay_aceoo7 (Oct 21, 2011)

i think it's related to assembling then how should i correct it?

@tech_wiz -  intel d915gav,512 mb ram, 250 gb hdd , PSU-techcom(450 watt bought it yesterday)


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 21, 2011)

> PSU-techcom(450 watt bought it yesterday)



Bad choice.

Anyways, it may be due to it, or even faulty power on switch in the chassis.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 21, 2011)

ay_aceoo7 said:


> i think it's related to assembling then how should i correct it?
> 
> @tech_wiz -  intel d915gav,512 mb ram, 250 gb hdd , PSU-techcom(450 watt bought it yesterday)



Then the problem is most probably with the PSU. These local PSUs sometime have bad capacitors, resulting the electricity to flow as the capacitor is not able to hold the charge.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 22, 2011)

some motherboards have settings in bios to turn PC on as soon as power is provided. check for such setting in bios. else blame the el-crapo PSU.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 22, 2011)

Sam said:


> some motherboards have settings in bios to turn PC on as soon as power is provided. check for such setting in bios. else blame the el-crapo PSU.



+1 Sam, I was about to say the same. It is known as APM (Advanced Power Management).


----------

